# 12v DVD Player



## martyndh (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a 12v TV in the Camper but I want to play the occasional DVD on it.  Anyone know if there is a cheap stand alone 12v screenless DVD Player on the market that I can plug in when needed?
Thanks
Martyn


----------



## winks (Oct 18, 2013)

*dvd*

Hows about using your laptop if you have on.


----------



## outtolunch (Oct 18, 2013)

the only dvd player without screen I have seen are the dashboard mounter radio/dvd combo which feed to a remote screen and they were expensive I have a small dvd player with screen that has an output that can be fed to a tv if it has the right connections, but why not just upgrade the tv to a model with dvd build in you can get a 16 inch one from £140 and less cabling remotes and power sockets required.


----------



## martyndh (Oct 18, 2013)

winks said:


> Hows about using your laptop if you have on.



Used to but now use an I pad.  Thanks anyway


----------



## Smaug (Oct 18, 2013)

How old is the TV? Mine has a built in dvd player, but it also has USB & HDMI inputs which should allow an external player to be connected.


----------



## torwood (Oct 18, 2013)

DVD's how Luddite! :lol-053:

We we use a hard disc media player, Rip the DVDs onto it at home and with a 750GB disc inside it will hold about 1000 movies, it has a 12 volt power supply so connecting it to the vehicle is easy.   I   Upgrade it to one with a 2 TB disc next year.   We also use it in the house.

With a digital Freeview recorder at home I also record and transfer whole TV series with the adverts edited out.

I wish now I had never bought a 12 volt TV with built in DVD!  A lightweight PC monitor would do along with a Freeview stick for the laptop!


----------



## lebesset (Oct 18, 2013)

I also use an external 2.5 inch usb hard drive [ gave up dvd 10 years ago ] 

how do you edit adverts out of your recordings torwood ?


----------



## torwood (Oct 19, 2013)

lebesset said:


> I also use an external 2.5 inch usb hard drive [ gave up dvd 10 years ago ]
> 
> how do you edit adverts out of your recordings torwood ?



You can download free video editing software, then manually search for the start of the advert, mark it, go to the end of the advert and delete it.   Also delete any lead-in or run=off video and then save it.

I also convert it to AVI or MPG format at that point.   Personally I have found it worthwhile getting Womble MPEG video editor for the task.

The hardest part is getting the original digital recording.   I recently bought a Humax HRD-T2-Fox Freeview recorder and found a whole community online at hummy.tv who have customised the firmware on the machine, so it is easy to remove the encryption Freeview put on when it is saved on the box and transfer it to a USB stick, hard drive or over a network


----------



## Smaug (Oct 19, 2013)

torwood said:


> You can download free video editing software, then manually search for the start of the advert, mark it, go to the end of the advert and delete it.   Also delete any lead-in or run=off video and then save it.
> 
> I also convert it to AVI or MPG format at that point.   Personally I have found it worthwhile getting Womble MPEG video editor for the task.
> 
> The hardest part is getting the original digital recording.   I recently bought a Humax HRD-T2-Fox Freeview recorder and found a whole community online at hummy.tv who have customised the firmware on the machine, so it is easy to remove the encryption Freeview put on when it is saved on the box and transfer it to a USB stick, hard drive or over a network



Sounds like a lot of effort for the odd occasion when one might want to watch a tv.


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have got a DVD player not used came with the mh I purchased 3 years ago pucked into the 12v tv . It is lying around in the garage with all the cables etc.(I am not technical minded) the previous owner whom I got the mh from assured me that every electrical appliance worked when I took over. But I do not know if it works as I disconnected a few days after I took procession of the mh and never use it.  you are welcome to have it .


----------



## Covey (Oct 19, 2013)

I have an Oyster Digital system which displays through a 240/12v Avtex TV.

The Avtex TV has a USB port BUT it is for the PVR facility which allows you to record TV programs on to a USB stick for replaying at a later date.  The USB port will NOT however act as a "normal" usb port and allow the connection of a USB hard drive to play stored movies.

My Western Digital USB3 2.5" 1TB hard drive has 400+ movies and I used to use it in my flat attached to a Samsung TV.  To get it to play through the Avtex TV in the van I use a Western Digital TV Box and plug the hard drive in to that and take the output via HDMI to either the Avtex TV or a second Samsung TV.

If I cannot pick up UK TV on the continent then its back to re-runs of Downton Abbey and my collection of Sunday afternoon films such as Pretty Woman, Sleepless in Seattle, The Eagle has Landed etc etc.  Brilliant films and you can fall asleep after a glass or two and when you wake up you know exactly where you are in the plot!!


----------



## martyndh (Oct 19, 2013)

novice1968 said:


> I have got a DVD player not used came with the mh I purchased 3 years ago pucked into the 12v tv . It is lying around in the garage with all the cables etc.(I am not technical minded) the previous owner whom I got the mh from assured me that every electrical appliance worked when I took over. But I do not know if it works as I disconnected a few days after I took procession of the mh and never use it.  you are welcome to have it .



Hi Novice
More than interested in your DVD Player - sounds just what I need.  I would be willing to pay for it and will obviously pay postage.  
Not sure how I can get the money to you unless you have a paypal account?  Maybe if you text me your number to 07854-383471 
we can sort something out?
regards
Martyn


----------

